# Getting eyebrows to stay in place



## Growing Wings (Feb 28, 2010)

I work in a busy resterant, and usually get stuck stood in front of a hot window in the kitchen for hours at a time.  I kinda expect my makeup to slide off my face a little, but I cannot stand how, by the end of the night, my eyebrows have all but dissapeared!  I've been alternating between using MACs brow pencil, and Rimmels brow pencil.  Can anybody recomend either something to put on top of them, or a brow prodoct that I can use instead?


----------



## Nicala (Feb 28, 2010)

Try putting a clear mascara on top of it. Or, you can use eyebrow wax to keep them in place


----------



## annikay (Feb 28, 2010)

YSL Eyebrow Pencil stays on well (I have oily skin) yet looks very natural!


----------



## User38 (Feb 28, 2010)

Try a gel product (LM or SHu) or MUFE Brow gel in the tube.. all these are waterproof and should stay on longer -- also, you can put powder ES or brow powder on top and then seal with clear mascara... that should hold up much better.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Feb 28, 2010)

i use eyebrow shadow or the brow set from NYC called Browser.. cute little Kit.. but i agree if not wax try clear brow gel that should help!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 28, 2010)

I use MAC Brow Shader, Urban Decay brow box or Laura Mercier brow powder, then top with clear brow gel. This keeps my brows looking pretty good all day.


----------



## Junkie (Feb 28, 2010)

lol I put TFSI over my brows as well as on my lids - I use eyeshadow. I found that Smashbox Brow Tech wax made me break out within the hairs :S brutal.


----------



## Meisje (Feb 28, 2010)

Junkie's right --- you should try TFSI on your brows and see if it helps.


----------



## Caderas (Feb 28, 2010)

if brow gel doesn't work, i think wax works a lot better for stubborn hairs!

something like Smashbox's wax.. or i've heard NYC has a good brow kit with good wax.  also, if you have Wet n' Wild over there, they have a REALLY nice 99 cent brow pencil with wax in the color!


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Mar 3, 2010)

anastasia brow gel <3


----------



## blackeneddove (Mar 3, 2010)

I've read through other people's responses but haven't seen anyone mention my HG product: Benefit she-laq. It's a clear liquid makeup sealer. I swear by this. I too draw my brows on and have very oily skin and my brows would disappear, smudge, fade etc within 6 hours, but if you draw them on/fill them on, then pat she-laq over it (the trick is to pat gently over your brow, not swipe- since the consistency is of water) and wait for it to dry, your brows will not budge. I've drawn on my brows, used she-laq in the morning and had them still in place the following morning after a night of partying! I would recommend this to anyone, it's a miracle product.


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Mar 3, 2010)

Maybelline's clear GreatLash. It works really well, and is cheap!


----------

